# pics of today's batch



## leowife (Jun 14, 2008)

My first batch with some of my new colorants! I decided, what the heck...I want to try a double swirl.  I can't wait to cut it!

I colored it with sunshine from celestial colors...then used the blueberry pop and the apple green pop from TKB for the swirls.  

I used a combination of creamy coconut, sun and sand and sea fresh 
in trying to capture the scent of suntan lotion.  It smells like suntan lotion
to me...but maybe not to anyone else.  This soap is for my husband...he wanted a suntan lotion smell.

I'll share cut pics tomorrow when I unmold it.


----------



## IanT (Jun 14, 2008)

that looks trippy!!  awesome job!!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooh, can't wait to see cut pics, cuz it already looks awesome!


----------



## leowife (Jun 16, 2008)

Here are the cut pics.  I need to work on getting the swirl into the
bottom.  I poured a bit too thick I think.  I still like the way it turned
out though.  I got a complete full gel, which I wasn't sure I'd like, but
it makes the colors much brighter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG :shock: you CP guys put my HP to shame...


----------



## retropants (Jun 18, 2008)

those are so beautiful, I must have another go at CP, as I mainly HP!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Jun 18, 2008)

OOHHHH  love the cut pics, too!


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 20, 2008)

That fairly screams fun in the sun!!! Verrrrrrrrrrrry nice job!!


----------



## Simply Divine Soap (Jun 20, 2008)

VERY PRETTY!!!!


----------



## Mandarin (Jun 21, 2008)

VERY NICE!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 21, 2008)

Super nice looking soap, you did a fantastic job!  Love, love, love it! 8) 

Paul :wink:


----------



## Lane (Jun 21, 2008)

Bright!! Awesome!


----------



## leowife (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! My husband came home yesterday and loves the way his soap looks too. I made 2 more log batches yesterday before he got home. Haven't unmolded yet, but they look so pretty in the mold.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jun 22, 2008)

One of my children full of beautiful soap Deb created!    Proud papa of the molds, and results Deb achieved.  

Paul :wink:


----------



## IanT (Jun 22, 2008)

awwww looking good!


----------



## digit (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful soaps!!!   

Digit


----------

